# Post your favorite film quotes/lines



## Violence (Oct 31, 2011)

As title says


*Alice in Wondeland (2010):*​

*[The Mad Hatter:* _There is a place. Like no place on Earth. A land full of wonder, mystery, and danger! Some say to survive it: You need to be as mad as a hatter.*]*
_

*[The Mad Hatter:* _Have I gone mad? _
*Alice:* _I'm afraid so. You're entirely bonkers. But I'll tell you a secret. All the best people are.*]* _

*[The Mad Hatter, Dormouse, The March Hare:*_ "Up above the world you fly, like a tea tray in the sky. Twinkle twinkle..."*]* _

*[Alice:*_ I try to believe in as many as six impossible things before breakfast. Count them, Alice. One, there are drinks that make you shrink. Two, there are foods that make you grow. Three, animals can talk. Four, cats can disappear. Five, there is a place called Underland. Six, I can slay the Jabberwocky.*]* _

*[Cheshire Cat:* _All this talk of blood and slaying has put me off my tea.*] *_

*[Alice:* _I happen to love rabbits, especially white ones.*] *_



*House of Flying Daggers*​

*[Mei:* _A rare beauty in the North. She's the finest lady on earth. A glance from her, the whole city goes down. A second glance leaves the nation in ruins. There exists no city or nation that has been more cherished than a beauty like this. A rare beauty in the North. She's the finest lady on earth. A glance from her, the whole city goes down. A second glance leaves the nation in ruins. There exists no city or nation that has been more cherished than a beauty like this._*]*


*Armageddon:*​

*[**Dan:* _Tell me you never let anybody down. _
*Harry Stamper:* _I never quit yet..._*] *


*[Grace:* _(talking to Harry when he is on the asteroid) Daddy?_ 
*Harry Stamper:* _Hi Gracey. Hi honey. Grace, I know I promised you I was coming home. _
*Grace:* _I don't understand._ 
*Harry Stamper:* _Looks like I'm going to have to break that promise. _
*Grace*: _I lied to you too. When I told you I didn't want to be like you. Because I am like you. Everything good that I have inside of me, I have from you. I love you so much daddy. And I'm so proud of you, I'm so scared._
*Harry Stamper:* _I know it baby. But there won't be anything to be scared of soon. Gracey, I want you to know that AJ saved us. He did. I want you to tell Chick, that I couldn't have done it without him. None of it. I want you to take care of AJ. And I wish I could be there to walk you down the aisle, but I'll... I'll look in on you from time to time, okay honey? I love you Grace. 
_*Grace:* _I love you too. _
*Harry Stamper:* _Gotta go now honey._ 
*Grace:*_ Daddy, no!_ 
_(Harry cuts the video feed) _
*Grace:* _No dad no_*]*

*
Kill Bill vol. 1:*​
*[Hattori Hanzo:*_ For those regarded as warriors, when engaged in combat the vanquishing of thine enemy can be the warrior's only concern. Suppress all human emotion and compassion. Kill whoever stands in thy way, even if that be Lord God, or Buddha himself. This truth lies at the heart of the art of combat. *]*
_

*[Bill:* _Do you find me sadistic? You know, I bet I could fry an egg on your head right now, if I wanted to. You know, Kiddo, I'd like to believe that you're aware enough even now to know that there's nothing sadistic in my actions. Well, maybe towards those other... jokers, but not you. No Kiddo, at this moment, this is me at my most..._*] *

*
Dragonheart*​

*[Bowen:* _And now, Draco, without you, what do we do? Where do we turn? _
*Draco:*_To the stars, Bowen. To the stars._*] *

*[Gilbert:* _And in the days following Draco's sacrifice, Bowen and Kara led the people in a time of justice and brotherhood. As I remember it now, those were golden years warmed by an unworldly light. And when things became the most difficult, Draco's star shown more brightly for all of us who knew where to look_]

*[King Arthur:* _A knight is sworn to valor. _
*Bowen:* _A knight is sworn to valor. _
*King Arthur:* _His heart knows only virtue. _
*Bowen:* _His heart knows only virtue. _
*King Arthur:* _His blade defends the helpless._ 
*Bowen:* _His blade defends the helpless. _
*King Arthur:* _His might upholds the weak. _
*Bowen:* _His might upholds the weak. _
*King Arthur:* _His word speaks only truth._ 
*Bowen:* _His word speaks only truth._ 
*King Arthur:* _His wrath undoes the wicked. _
*Bowen:* _His wrath undoes the wicked!_*]*
*
[Bowen:* _Dreams die hard and you hold them in your hands long after they've turned to dust._*]*


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 31, 2011)

*Blade Runner*

I've seen things you people wouldn't believe. Attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion. I've watched c-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannh?user Gate. All those ... moments will be lost in time, like tears...in rain.
Time to die.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 31, 2011)

"I know it was you Fredo. You broke my heart. _You broke my heart_."


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 31, 2011)

*Chun-Li*: _It was twenty years ago. You hadn't promoted yourself to general yet. You were just a petty drug lord. You and your gang of murderers gathered your small ounce of courage to raid across the border for food, weapons, slave labor...my father was the village magistrate. A simple man with a simple code: justice. He gathered the few people that he could to stand against you. You and your bullies were driven back by farmers with pitchforks! My father saved his village at the cost of his own life. You had him shot as you ran away! A hero... at a thousand paces_. 

*M. Bison*: _I'm sorry... I don't remember any of it_. 
*Chun-Li*: _You don't remember?! _

*M. Bison*: _For you, the day Bison graced your village was the most important day of your life. But for me... it was Tuesday._
— Street Fighter: The Movie

This quote was so awesome because, while the event was very scarring to her, to him it was so insignificant he does'nt even remember it 

*Thomas Whitmore*: _"Good morning. Good morning. In less than an hour, aircraft from here will join others from around the world, and you will be launching the largest aerial battle in the history of mankind. Mankind, that word should have new meaning for all of us today. We can't be consumed by our petty differences any more. We will be united in our common interest. Perhaps it's fate that today is the 4th of July, and you will once again be fighting for our freedom. Not from tyranny, oppression, or persecution, but from annihilation. We're fighting for our right to live, to exist and should we win the day, the 4th of July will no longer be known as an American holiday, but as the day when the world declared in one voice, We will not go quietly into the night! We will not vanish without a fight! We're going to live on, we're going to survive. Today we celebrate our independence day!"_
-Independence day

*Don Vito*:_"I'm going to make him an offer he can't refuse."_
-The Godfather

*Travis Bickle*:_"You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? Then who the hell else are you talkin' to? You talkin' to me? Well I'm the only one here. Who the fuck do you think you're talking to?"_
-Taxi Driver

*Forrest Gump*:_"Mama always said life was like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get."_
-Forrest Gump


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 31, 2011)

*Fred*: [voiceover] Crazy job they gave me. But if I wasn't doing it, someone else would be. And they might get it wrong. They might set Arctor up, plant drugs on him and collect a reward. Better it be me, despite the disadvantages. Just protecting everyone from Barris is justification in itself. What the hell am I talking about? I must be nuts. I know Bob Arctor. He's a good person. He's up to nothing. At least nothing too bad. In fact, he works for the Orange County Sheriff's office covertly, which is probably why Barris is after him. But that wouldn't explain why the Orange County Sheriff's office is after him. Something big is definitely going down in this house. This rundown, rubble-filled house with its weed patch yard and cat box that never gets emptied. What a waste of a truly good house. So much could be done with it. A family and children could live here. It was designed for that. Such a waste. They ought to confiscate it and put it to better use. I'm supposed to act like they aren't here. Assuming there's a "they" at all. It may just be my imagination. Whatever it is that's watching, it's not human, unlike little dark eyed Donna. It doesn't ever blink. What does a scanner see? Into the head? Down into the heart? Does it see into me, into us? Clearly or darkly? I hope it sees clearly, because I can't any longer see into myself. I see only murk. I hope for everyone's sake the scanners do better. Because if the scanner sees only darkly, the way I do, then I'm cursed and cursed again. I'll only wind up dead this way, knowing very little, and getting that little fragment wrong too.

-_A Scanner Darkly_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Doom85 (Nov 1, 2011)

Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers: Sam's speech. You know which one. 

No Country for Old Men: "I always liked to hear about the old-timers. Never missed a chance to do so. You can't help but compare yourself against the old timers. Can't help but wonder how they would've operated these times. There was this boy I sent to the electric chair in Huntsville here a while back. My arrest and my testimony. He killed a 14-year-old girl. Papers said it was a crime of passion, but he told me there wasn't any passion to it. Told me that he'd been planning to kill somebody for about as long as he could remember. Said that if they turned him out he'd do it again. Said he knew he was going to hell.....be there in about 15 minutes. I don't know what to make of that. I surely don't. The crime you see now, it's hard to even take its measure. It's not that I'm afraid of it. I always knew you had to be willing to die to even do this job. But I don't want to push my chips forward and go out there and meet something I don't understand. A man would have to put his soul at hazard. He'd have to say 'okay, I'll be a part of this world'."

Spider-man: ""With great power comes great responsibility."

Serenity: "I am a leaf on the wind...watch how I soar."

Planet of the Apes: "I can't help thinking that somewhere in the universe there has to be something better than man. Has to be."

Se7en: "Ernest Hemingway once wrote, 'the world is a fine place, and worth fighting for.' I agree with the second part."

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind: "I'm not a concept. Too many guys think I'm a concept or I complete them or I'm going to make them alive, but I'm just a fucked up girl who is looking for my own peace of mind. Don't assign me yours."

Army of Darkness: "Hail to the King, baby!"

A Series of Unfortunate Events: "At times the world can seem an unfriendly and sinister place, but believe us when we say there is much more good in it than bad. All you have to do is look hard enough. And what might seem to be a series of unfortunate events may in fact be the first steps of a journey."

The Haunting (original): "I set dinner on the dining room sideboard at 6. I clear up in the morning. I have breakfast for you at 9. I don't wait on people. I don't stay after I set out the dinner, not after it begins to get dark. I leave before the dark. We live over in town, miles away. So there won't be anyone around if you need help. We couldn't hear you. In the night. No one could. No one lives any nearer than town. No one will come any nearer than that.  In the night. In the dark."

Pan's Labyrinth: "No. He won't even know your name."

Lost Highway: the first Mystery Man scene

Usual Suspects: "The greatest trick the Devil ever pulled was convincing the world he didn't exist. And just like that.....he's gone!"


----------



## Kanali (Nov 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-flQmtL_IQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

"I'm gettin too old for shit shit."


----------



## Violence (Nov 1, 2011)

*Underworld*​
*[Lucian:* _We were slaves once. The daylight guardians of the vampires. I was born into servitude. Yet I harbored them no ill will. Even took a vampire for my bride. It was forbidden, our union. Viktor feared a blending of the species. Feared it so much he killed her. His own daughter. Burnt alive for loving me. This is his war. Viktor's. And he spent the last 600 years exterminating my species._*] *

*[Selene:*_ The war had all but ground to a halt in the blink of an eye. Lucian, the most feared and ruthless leader ever to rule the Lycan clan, had finally been killed. The Lycan horde scattered to the wind in a single evening of flame and retribution. Victory, it seemed, was in our grasp, the very birthright of the vampires. Nearly six centuries had passed since that night, yet the ancient feud proved unwilling to follow Lucian to the grave. Though Lycans were fewer in number, the war itself had become more perilous, for the moon no longer held her sway. Older, more powerful Lycans, were now able to change at will. The weapons had evolved, but our orders remained the same: Hunt them down and kill them off, one by one. A most successful campaign. Perhaps too successful. For those like me, a Death Dealer, this signaled the end of an era. Like the weapons of the previous century, we, too, would become obsolete. Pity, because I lived for it_*]*

*[Lucian:* _The vampires didn't realise you were following a human, did they, Raze? _
*Raze:* _No._ 
*Raze:* _I mean... I don't think so. _
*Lucian:* _You don't think or you don't know? _
*Raze:* _I'm not sure._*]*

*[Kraven:* _Let me tell you a little something about your beloved dark father. He's the one that killed your family. Not the Lycans. He never could follow his own rules. Said he couldn't abide the taste of lifestock. So, every once in a while, he'd go out and gorge himself on human blood. I kept the secrets, and cleaned up the mess. But he's the one who crept room to room that night, dispatching everyone close to your heart. But when he got to you, he just couldn't bear the thought of draining you dry. You, who reminded him so much of his precious Sonja, the daughter he condemned to death. _
*Selene:* _Lies.]_


----------



## Parallax (Nov 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]9mx52S8ZkUg[/YOUTUBE]

this intro is extremely important and sets the tone of the film and the themes so well.  It's a stand out.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 1, 2011)

*Wrong, sir! Wrong!* 

Under section 37B of the contract signed by him, it states quite clearly that all offers shall become null and void if - and you can read it for yourself in this photostatic copy: _I, the undersigned, shall forfeit all rights, privileges, and licenses herein and herein contained, et cetera, et cetera... Fax mentis incendium gloria cultum, et cetera, et cetera... Memo bis punitor delicatum! _ It's all there, black and white, clear as crystal! You stole fizzy lifting drinks! You bumped into the ceiling which now has to be washed and sterilized, so you get nothing! *You lose! Good day, sir!*


----------



## Bleach (Nov 1, 2011)

Off the top of my head: Anything LOTR 

I gotta actually think about this though...


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2011)

"Ernest Hemingway once wrote, 'The world is a fine place and worth fighting for.' I agree with the second part."


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 1, 2011)

*The Sunset Limited*



			
				White said:
			
		

> Your god must once have stood at a dawn of innumerable possibilities, and this is what he's made of it. You tell me that I want God's love? I don't. Perhaps I want forgiveness, but there's no-one left to ask it of. There's only the hope of nothingness





			
				White said:
			
		

> I long for Darkness. I pray for death, real death. And if I thought that in death I would meet the people I knew in life, I don't know what I would do. That would be the ultimate horror, the ultimate nightmare. If I thought I was gonna meet my mother again an' start all of that over, only this time without the prospect of death to look forward to... that would be the final nightmare. Goddamn Kafka on wheels.





			
				White said:
			
		

> Banish the fear of death from men's hearts and they would not live a day.


----------



## The Prodigy (Nov 1, 2011)

*Fight Club (1999)*

Narrator: After fighting, everything else in your life got the volume turned down. 

Tyler Durden: Man, I see in fight club the strongest and smartest men who've ever lived. I see all this potential, and I see squandering. God damn it, an entire generation pumping gas, waiting tables; slaves with white collars. Advertising has us chasing cars and clothes, working jobs we hate so we can buy shit we don't need. We're the middle children of history, man. No purpose or place. We have no Great War. No Great Depression. Our Great War's a spiritual war... our Great Depression is our lives. We've all been raised on television to believe that one day we'd all be millionaires, and movie gods, and rock stars. But we won't. And we're slowly learning that fact. And we're very, very pissed off. 

Tyler Durden: (after Tyler bluffs Raymond into doing what he wish he could have done, by threatening him & his family). Tomorrow will be the most beautiful day of Raymond K. Hessel's life. His breakfast will taste better than any meal you and I have ever tasted.


----------



## Violence (Nov 1, 2011)

*Dune*​
*[The Padishah Emperor:*
_Like many culinary delicacies, revenge is a dish best savored slowly, after long and delicate preparation. *]*_

*[Planetologist Pardot Kynes:*
_Discovery is dangerous? but so is life. A man unwilling to take risk is doomed never to learn, never to grow, never to live.*]* _

*[Crown Prince Raphael Corrino:*
_Facts mean nothing when they are preempted by appearance. Do not underestimate the power of impression over reality.*] *_

*[Zensunni:*_In the desert, the line between life and death is sharp and quick. *]*_

*[Zensunni:* _Home can be anywhere, for it is a part of one's self_*.] *

*[Vorian Atreides:*
_The weakness of thinking machines is that they actually believe all the information they receive, and react accordingly._*]*

*[Zensunni:* _Endurance. Belief. Patience. Hope. These are the key words of our existence.*] *_
*
[Arrakis:*_Secrets give birth to more secrets_*]*

*[Zensunni:* _Do not count what you have lost. Count only what you still have. *]*_ 

*[Xavier Harkonnen:*
_The coward will not fight. The fool refuses to see necessity. The scoundrel puts himself ahead of humanity._*]*


----------



## Rukia (Nov 1, 2011)

Fincher is such a fucking genius.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ylu0O0_rTMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Nov 1, 2011)

It's weird seeing you with a Ice Cube set Stunna


----------



## Stunna (Nov 1, 2011)

Already changed it.


----------



## Violence (Nov 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lE1_q754Xxk&list=FLQMxelWXzOUgixeMliiKErw&index=1&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]

such lovely lines in this scene


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 1, 2011)

*Blade*: Some Mother Fuckers are Always Trying to Ice Skate up hill

*Jules:* The path of the righteous man is beset on all sides by the iniquities of the selfish and the tyranny of evil men. Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, shepherds the weak through the valley of darkness, for he is truly his brother's keeper and the finder of lost children. And I will strike down upon thee with great vengeance and furious anger those who would attempt to poison and destroy My brothers. And you will know My name is the Lord when I lay My vengeance upon thee. 

*The Joker:* What's the matter, Batman? No witty comeback? No threat? Then I'll provide the narration... I'll begin with how I peeled back the layers of the boy's mind. Oh, he bravely tried to fight it at first. You would've been proud to see him so strong - but all too soon, the serums and the shocks took their toll... and the dear lad began to share such secrets with me.Secrets that are mine alone to know... Bruce. It's true, Batsy! I know everything. And kinda like the kid who peeks at his Christmas presents, I must admit, it's sadly anti-climactic. Behind all the sturm and batarang, you're just a little boy in a playsuit, crying for mommy and daddy! It'd be funny if it weren't so pathetic. [pause] Oh, what the heck, I'll laugh anyway! HA HA HA HA HA HAA!

And the pay back

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Batman:* (laughing mockingly) So you fell in a tank of acid, got your skin bleached and decided to become a supervillain. What? You couldn't get a job as a rodeo clown? 

*Joker:*Don't you dare laugh at me!...
*
Batman:* [laughs more] Why? I thought The Joker always wanted to make Batman laugh!

*Joker:*YOU'RE NOT BATMAN!!!


----------



## Grape (Nov 2, 2011)

Possibly my favorite 3 minutes of film ever made. Makes me tear up every time. Right when he gets to "..And Janie". 
*American Beauty*
*I had always heard your entire life flashes in front of your eyes the second before you die. First of all, that one second isn't a second at all, it stretches on forever, like an ocean of time... For me, it was lying on my back at Boy Scout camp, watching falling stars... And yellow leaves, from the maple trees, that lined our street... Or my grandmother's hands, and the way her skin seemed like paper... And the first time I saw my cousin Tony's brand new Firebird... And Janie... And Janie... And... Carolyn. I guess I could be pretty pissed off about what happened to me... but it's hard to stay mad, when there's so much beauty in the world. Sometimes I feel like I'm seeing it all at once, and it's too much, my heart fills up like a balloon that's about to burst... And then I remember to relax, and stop trying to hold on to it, and then it flows through me like rain and I can't feel anything but gratitude for every single moment of my stupid little life... You have no idea what I'm talking about, I'm sure. But don't worry... you will someday. *

Spoilers in video, do not watch this if you haven't seen American Beauty... Just watch the movie...


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 2, 2011)

Gladiator

Maximus: What we do in life echoes in eternity
                On my command, unleash hell

The general who became a slave. The slave who became gladiator. The gladiator who defied an emperor

Yes....you can tell that's one of my favorites movies


----------



## Violence (Nov 2, 2011)

*Jigsaw​*
*[John:* _Some people are so ungrateful to be alive, but not you... not anymore. *]*
_

*[John:* _Those who do not appreciate life do not deserve life.*]*_

*[John:*_ Can you imagine what it feels like to have someone sit you down and tell you that you're dying? The gravity of that, hmm? Then the clock's ticking for you. In a split second your awe is cracked open. You look at things differently - smell things differently. You savor everything be it a glass of water or a walk in the park.* ]* _

*John:* _The jigsaw piece that I cut from my subjects was only ever meant to be a symbol that that subject was missing something. A vital piece of the human puzzle. The survival instinct. _
*Eric:* This is all really, really interesting, John. But right now I'd really like for you to talk to me. 
*John:* I am talking to you. You're not listening. *]*

*[Jigsaw:* _You feel you now have control, don't you? You think you will walk away untested. I promise that my work will continue. That I have ensured. By hearing this tape, some will assume that this is over, but I am still among you. You think it's over just because I am dead. It's not over. The games have just begun.* ]*_

*[Cecil:* _the fuck's your problem? _
*Jigsaw: *_You're my problem._ 
*Jigsaw:* _...and you're becoming everyone else's too._ *]*

*[Hoffman:* _Game over._ *]*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

"I believe you have my stapler?"

-Milton


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 2, 2011)

Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter.

Dr. Pretorius: We'll need to harvest more lesbians.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 2, 2011)

Obi-Wan: "I will do what I must."

Anakin: "You will try..."

I don't know why, but I love that line.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 2, 2011)

*Salieri:* Mediocrities everywhere... I absolve you... I absolve you... I absolve you... I absolve you... I absolve you all.

_Amadeus_


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Nov 2, 2011)

Serenity: 
OotP - "In certain... older... civilized cultures, when men had failed as entirely as you have, they would throw themselves upon their sword..."

Serenity: 
Mal - "If I ever see you again-"

OotP - "You won't... there is nothing left to see..." 

Unforgiven:
Gene - "You just shot an unarmed man!"

Clint - "Well he should have armed himself if he chose to decorate his bar with my friend"

Unforgiven:
Gene - "...I don't deserve this..."

Clint - "...'deserve' has got nothing to do with it..."

Unforgiven:
Clint - "You people bury [morgan] right. You hear me? Or I'm gonna come back and kill you, and your family, and your friends, and burn your house down..."

Alien 2:
Ripley - "I say we take off, and nuke the entire site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure..."

Kill Bill Vol 2:
Bud - "That woman deserves her revenge, and we deserve to die... but she should die first."


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 2, 2011)

Princess Bride

Humperdinck: First things first, to the death.

Westley: No. To the pain.

Humperdinck: I don't think I'm quite familiar with that phrase.

Westley: I'll explain and I'll use small words so that you'll be sure to understand, you warthog faced buffoon.

Humperdinck: That may be the first time in my life a man has dared insult me.

Westley: It won't be the last. 
To the pain means the first thing you will lose will be your feet below the ankles. Then your hands at the wrists. Next your nose.

Prince Humperdinck: And then my tongue I suppose, I killed you too quickly the last time. A mistake I don't mean to duplicate tonight.

Westley: I WASN'T FINISHED.
The next thing you will lose will be your left eye followed by your right.

Prince Humperdinck: And then my ears, I understand let's get on with it.

Westley: WRONG. Your ears you keep and I'll tell you why. So that every shriek of every child at seeing your hideousness will be yours to cherish. Every babe that weeps at your approach, every woman who cries out, "Dear God. What. Is. That. Thing?" will echo in your perfect ears. That is what to the pain means. It means I leave you in anguish, wallowing in freakish misery forever.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]eNK7N3AwVFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Nov 3, 2011)

Parallax said:


> [YOUTUBE]eNK7N3AwVFQ[/YOUTUBE]



Epic.

I remember seeing this while living in a Hotel before moving into my current house. I wrote a few poems which I dubbed "Bored in Japan" based on the principle of this film. In a new city, not knowing anyone or anything.. Some of my best writing, inspired by this movie and..alcohol. 


Such an inspirational film.


----------



## Magnet (Nov 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]of1bVlo_5Y4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 3, 2011)

The Joker's Interrogation of Batman

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPuToZT0vfY[/Youtube]


----------



## Rukia (Nov 3, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Epic.
> 
> I remember seeing this while living in a Hotel before moving into my current house. I wrote a few poems which I dubbed "Bored in Japan" based on the principle of this film. In a new city, not knowing anyone or anything.. Some of my best writing, inspired by this movie and..alcohol.
> 
> ...


I actually really enjoy Lost in Translation.  I thought it was funny.  I thought it was sweet.  I thought it was intelligent.  It hit all the right notes for me.  I also thought Scarlett did a great job in that film.  (Shocking because it seems like she is lousy in everything else.)


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQqGGgEJHqk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 3, 2011)

*Black Swam​*
*[Nina:* I had the craziest dream last night about a girl who has turned into a swan, but her prince falls for the wrong girl and she kills herself. *]*

*[Nina:* _I just want to be perfect._*]*

*[Thomas:* _You could be brilliant, but you're a coward._ 
*Nina:*_ I'm sorry._ 
*Thomas:* _Now stop saying that! That's exactly what I'm talking about. Stop being so fucking weak!_* ] *

*[Nina:* _I had the craziest dream last night. I was dancing the white swan._*]*

*[Thomas:* _We all know the story. Virginal girl, pure and sweet, trapped in the body of a swan. She desires freedom but only true love can break the spell. Her wish is nearly granted in the form of a prince, but before he can declare his love her lustful twin, the black swan, tricks and seduces him. Devastated the white swan leaps of a cliff killing herself and, in death, finds freedom._*]*

*[Nina:*_ It's my turn to be the Black Swan!*]*_

*[Lily:* _Live a little._*]*


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hard to follow that.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]rhHgZL211XQ[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



I think CMX owned this whole thread with this :ho. And has earned rep.


----------



## Violence (Nov 3, 2011)

*City of Angels​*
*[Seth:* _She said, what good would wings be if you couldn't feel the wind on your face?_*]*

*[Maggie:* _I'm not afraid. When they ask me what I liked the best, I'll tell them, it was you. _*]*

*[Maggie:* _Those eyes. The way he looked right... right down into me. *]*
_
*
[Maggie:* _I wait all day, just hoping for one more minute with you, and I don't even know you._*]*

*[Seth:* _I came to take Mr. Balford... and I saw you. I couldn't take my eyes off you. How you fought for him. And you looked right at me... like I was a man. _*]*

*[Maggie:* _Do you feel that?_ 
*Seth:* _Yes._ 
*Maggie:* _And that? How's it feel? Tell me what it feels like_. 
*Seth:* _I can't._ 
*Maggie:* _Try._ 
*Seth:* _Warm. Aching._ 
*Maggie:* _It's okay. We fit together_. 
*Seth:* _I know. _
*Maggie:* _We were made to fit together_*]*

*[Seth: *_I always asked the dying what they liked best about living. Wrote it down in my book. This is it. This is what I like best. _*]*

*[Seth:* _To touch you... and to feel you. To be able to hold your hand right now. Do you know what that means to me? Do you - Do you know how much I love you? _* ]*


----------

